# Nintendo wins another lawsuit, awarded $2 million in damages against SXOS reseller



## Loko4 (Oct 2, 2020)

WOW, That is a lot of money for a resseller


----------



## gaga941021 (Oct 2, 2020)

Oooof


----------



## SG854 (Oct 2, 2020)

Hurray for Nintendo!


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 2, 2020)

What does SXOS offer at this point, really, aside from being a better option for the Switch Lite when it comes to homebrew, from what little snippets here and there about their progress on the Mariko chip I happened to have read about? If I really needed the d-pad the Switch Lite has on offer, I'd use the HORI Split Pad Pros (which are rad as hell) on my one my hacked Switch!

I would consider Atmosphere easier to use for the most part nowadays, even if having to jig the console is an inconvenience I'd love to eventually have to not be a thing.


----------



## gregory-samba (Oct 2, 2020)

The profit margin for running mod chip stores probably won't cover the entire $2 million. It's probably more of a symbolic move to scare off anyone else who wants to start one. Running a modchip store in the USA is pretty dumb. Ever after the massive busts back in the Wii scene running a shop in the USA is just too risky.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Silent_Gunner said:


> What does SXOS offer at this point, really, aside from being a better option for the Switch Lite when it comes to homebrew? If I really needed the d-pad the Switch Lite has on offer, I'd use the HORI Split Pad Pros (which are rad as hell) on my one my hacked Switch!
> 
> I would consider Atmosphere easier to use for the most part nowadays, even if having to jig the console is an inconvenience I'd love to eventually have to not be a thing.



The majority of Switch consoles on the market can't be hacked without one of Xecuter's modchips. Their software is also dead simple to setup and use.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 2, 2020)

Inb4 a bunch of kids cry Nintendo shouldn't protect their property.

These morons pretty much fucked up every way possible. They definitely deserved what happened.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 2, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> The majority of Switch consoles on the market can't be hacked without one of Xecuter's modchips. Their software is also dead simple to setup and use.



But as someone who owns one of the OG consoles with the OG Nvidia chip (that I'd also recommend one of those portable batteries for), and as someone who'd rather pay for the eBay made energy drink-vending-machine-priced jigs to just use Atmosphere and get all of the usual support for homebrew and the like you see here on GBATemp, SXOS really isn't all that appealing to me, and if someone was doing research (because that's what I'd recommend they'd do based on my experience with hacking especially modern systems like these), you would think they'd look at Atmosphere and go, "Hmm, that actually sounds like the better option."

Just my opinion.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Hells Malice said:


> Inb4 a bunch of kids cry Nintendo shouldn't protect their property.
> 
> These morons pretty much fucked up every way possible. They definitely deserved what happened.



Perhaps, but Nintendo is ultimately playing a game of whack-a-mole when you look at the bigger picture.


----------



## Ericzander (Oct 2, 2020)

No matter how people might try to justify Uberchips selling this tool (I'm predicting this will happen, but it might not), there's no denying that SXOS is a tool that enables piracy.

Just because you can do other things with it does not mean that it's not a piracy tool. Nintendo was in the right here. Are they going to recover $2 million? Probably not. Since Uberchips is an LLC, Nintendo won't be able to go after Tom Dilts personally, but this might be goodnight to his company.


----------



## gaga941021 (Oct 2, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> What does SXOS offer at this point, really, aside from being a better option for the Switch Lite when it comes to homebrew.



Literally the only option for Lite users.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 2, 2020)

Why dont they attack sx os company instead of resellers? Or do they use VPN hehe


----------



## matpower (Oct 2, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> But as someone who owns one of the OG consoles with the OG Nvidia chip (that I'd also recommend one of those portable batteries for), and as someone who'd rather pay for the eBay made energy drink-vending-machine-priced jigs to just use Atmosphere and get all of the usual support for homebrew and the like you see here on GBATemp, SXOS really isn't all that appealing to me, and if someone was doing research (because that's what I'd recommend they'd do based on my experience with hacking especially modern systems like these), you would think they'd look at Atmosphere and go, "Hmm, that actually sounds like the better option."
> 
> Just my opinion.
> 
> ...


Obviously, for exploitable consoles, Atmosphere beats the shit out of it. But for  Joe Schmoe that wants some piracy on his Mariko/Lite or was unlucky enough to get a patched OG unit, that crappy chip is the only option he has. And since the scene isn't interested/can't pull a exploit for those, the status quo shall remain like that for a good while, and as unpatched units slowly gets harder to find, Xecuter will keep racking in the money.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 2, 2020)

SXOS doesn't even work anymore with the new units why are they fucking even bothering? fucking nintendo!


----------



## linuxares (Oct 2, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> SXOS doesn't even work anymore with the new units why are they fucking even bothering? fucking nintendo!


You mean the chip doesn't work anymore? x3


----------



## Reploid (Oct 2, 2020)

LIVE SX ALONE! LIVE IT ALONE!!!!


----------



## Jayro (Oct 2, 2020)

That sucks, fuck you Nintendo.


----------



## console (Oct 2, 2020)

What a awful news! Nintendo is worst ever. Double thumb down to Nintendo.


----------



## ZeroFX (Oct 2, 2020)

like taking down poor resellers will do something against a chip thats all over ebay and etc.


----------



## Paulsar99 (Oct 2, 2020)

Sad part out of this is that it didn't hurt tx team and it will just be business as usual for them until the next consoles comes.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Oct 2, 2020)

I don't plan on modding my Switch until its online stuff is discontinued and I don't have to even think about bans anymore.. But I'm still kinda torn on where I stand here. On one hand, the device does enable piracy, yet on the other, it should be the consumer's decision on whether or not they want to modify their console. And on one hand, it goes against Nintendo's terms and conditions you agree to upon using their hardware, but on the other, those terms and conditions are kind of anti-consumer for enforcing a thing like this. 

It's just another situation where there is no definitive right and wrong, only a spectrum of subjectivity and opinions. And it's really hard to quantify where I am on that spectrum.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 2, 2020)

Man I love people whining that Nintendo is protecting their intellectual property x3


----------



## tech3475 (Oct 2, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Perhaps, but Nintendo is ultimately playing a game of whack-a-mole when you look at the bigger picture.



They're likely hoping to use these lawsuits as scare tactics, look at what happened after they started going after ROM sites. Sure many are still around but a few did shut down/remove downloads.


----------



## TheMadHatter (Oct 2, 2020)

This just fucking sucks. Ninty is going haywire over chip resellers...
As stated in the whole Apple Jailbreak trial we are allowed to "get everything out of our devices without limitations of the developer". It's fine that they void our warranty it's fine that they block us from online content hosted by them but going after resellers that simply sell a chip (not created by them) that exploit a mistake they made to give us full access (which we should have by default in a perfect world) is just sad.

I have to side note however, a chip, CFW or any form of other modification should never be sold as "piracy tool", it's a tool that allows us to homebrew. If I want to run a game in handheld mode in 1080p instead of 720p at full RAM and full CPU speed that should be up to me, I can plug in the charger whenever I want.
If they don't want "piracy tools" (as they put it), allow homebrew by default.


----------



## Meepers55 (Oct 2, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> I would consider Atmosphere easier to use for the most part nowadays, even if having to jig the console is an inconvenience I'd love to eventually have to not be a thing.


You only really need the jig for the initial setup. AutoRCM is usually better for long-term use.


----------



## TheMadHatter (Oct 2, 2020)

Meepers55 said:


> You only really need the jig for the initial setup. AutoRCM is usually better for long-term use.



That's only the case for pre-patched V1's, They went haywire because this chip (even though SX support sucks, and it makes a lot of homebrewing and mods break (atmo etc) or even brick (incognito on v2's)) allows any console to be hard modded without any jig requirement. Just click power and you're done.


----------



## TheZander (Oct 2, 2020)

console said:


> What a awful news! Nintendo is worst ever. Double thumb down to Nintendo.
> 
> *modsnip*



I'm convinced


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 2, 2020)

Meepers55 said:


> You only really need the jig for the initial setup. AutoRCM is usually better for long-term use.



Not a big fan of fucking over my hacked Switch, especially as the launch models skyrocket in scalping value on eBay!


----------



## HideoKojima (Oct 2, 2020)

Bet next time they gonna sell in Bitcoin.


----------



## Frankbel (Oct 2, 2020)

We shall buy directly from China/Aliexpress.
I will laugh at Nintendo when they will try to pursue the retailers based in China.


----------



## TheMadHatter (Oct 2, 2020)

Frankbel said:


> We shall buy directly from China/Aliexpress.
> I will laugh at Nintendo when they will try to pursue the retailers based in China.



Ninty will target aliexpress resellers and encounter the "two laughing chinese persons in the office", that's always how I imagine them, they don't give a fuck, they're just laughing and stamping 'DENIED we DGAF" lol


----------



## r0achtheunsavory (Oct 2, 2020)

Hells Malice said:


> Inb4 a bunch of kids cry Nintendo shouldn't protect their property.
> 
> These morons pretty much fucked up every way possible. They definitely deserved what happened.



Wrong.

#1 - The case entirely comes down to a legal precedent of whether a user should be able to modify their console or not at all.  Whether piracy or running Linux or whatever is the goal is irrelevant.

#2 - There's no such thing as intellectual property rights in the first place because it would require a tyrannical, global government to enforce.  Enforcing it only on the national level just makes your country misallocate capital and resources to things others are not going to sign up to or enforce any treaties for.  More government and more laws are never the answer to anything.

#3 - Intellectual property is just a corporate monopoly and rentier facilitation mechanism anyway.  Apple trying to patent "rounded corners" anyone?  The law can just as easily be bastardized into virtually anything where someone could patent 'internet forums' and you would have to pay royalty fees to some guy every day for running this site.

#4 - As Aristotle correctly stated, money is required to be a non-perishable, physical commodity resource with traits such as scarcity, uniformity, durability, portability, etc.  The act of placing a box of software on a shelf with a label of $50 is in reality just someone trying to pass off 0's and 1's as commodity money.  

Since the box has no actual scarcity (just like federal reserve notes), the invisible hand of the market (with the haxors acting as the invisble hand of God to facilitate this) eventually drives the box of software down to it's real price of zero to preserve the value of real commodity money - things like gold and silver.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 2, 2020)

Nintendo has a right but boy, are they greedy, lol! Dirty money!


----------



## campbell0505 (Oct 2, 2020)

I have mixed thoughts on this, I'm all for nintendo protecting their IPs, but at the same time, why go after a reseller, why not go after SXOS themself.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 2, 2020)

Frankbel said:


> We shall buy directly from China/Aliexpress.
> I will laugh at Nintendo when they will try to pursue the retailers based in China.


your too late they've been doing that for months now


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Oct 2, 2020)

Fk nintendo for doing this! Our harware is OURS. We paid for it.


----------



## r0achtheunsavory (Oct 2, 2020)

Chrisssj2 said:


> Fk nintendo for doing this! Our harware is OURS. We paid for it.



The average leftist GBATemp user doesn't comprehend intellectual property rights requires either a tyrannical global government micromanging everyone as slaves (aka New World Order), or becoming an autonomous hermit kingdom like North Korea with armies of lawyers micromanaging IP internally.  In either scenario you're going to be living in tyranny as a micromanaged slave.


----------



## TheMadHatter (Oct 2, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> your too late they've been doing that for months now



And that's why there are resellers on Telegram, Wickr Me groups, Wired Groups, and various others. It's really not that hard to get a model because Aliexpress might be attacked and they will be forced to take down but after they reach the "laughing chinese customs agents" there isn't much they can do anymore. 
They could require by law to scan for chips incoming from china, well good luck with that. They can package it in anything haha


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 2, 2020)

and that's pretty much the only place you can get them now in back chat forums and message boards. thanks to these assholes our biggest seller here ozmodchips won't even touch them.


----------



## HideoKojima (Oct 2, 2020)

Isn't this so fast? Like usually lawsuits take ages...


----------



## LostinWii (Oct 2, 2020)

classic nintendo cobra commander style behavior


----------



## TheMadHatter (Oct 2, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> and that's pretty m8ch the only place you can get them now in back chat forums and message boards. thanks to these assholes our biggest seller here ozmodchips won't even touch them.



The thing is that they haven't fixed the exploit and don't know how to fix it yet. After they fix it chips will come flushing in again.
But it's still easy to get one, you just need to ask the right people. 
I bought mine from a legitimate reseller that's still online, went down a few times but keeps coming back since it's just drop shipping and based in china. 
There is nothing illegal about homebrew or wanting your console to be completely open for any modification you, as an owner, would like to make.
Of course they can ban you from their services and they have all the right for that but it's your device and you're not breaking the intellectual property or any copyright laws unless you pirate stuff (which i'm against, obviously).

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Shalashaska98 said:


> Isn't this so fast? Like usually lawsuits take ages...



No there are different kind of lawsuits, you have short term (shut downs, fines etc.) and long term (conviction, investigation etc.).
This qualifies under short term and idk what judged ruled in their favor but he's obviously a damn hippie that never touched an electronic device. But that's a personal opinion of course.


----------



## eyeliner (Oct 2, 2020)

Shalashaska98 said:


> Isn't this so fast? Like usually lawsuits take ages...


They did it via Zoom. Kek.

Also, I find it amusing that people want homebrew in their consoles like if they were open.

I remember that GamePark's offerings weren't that successful.


----------



## HideoKojima (Oct 2, 2020)

TheMadHatter said:


> The thing is that they haven't fixed the exploit and don't know how to fix it yet. After they fix it chips will come flushing in again.
> But it's still easy to get one, you just need to ask the right people.
> I bought mine from a legitimate reseller that's still online, went down a few times but keeps coming back since it's just drop shipping and based in china.
> There is nothing illegal about homebrew or wanting your console to be completely open for any modification you, as an owner, would like to make.
> ...


Lol makes sense I mean after all it's coronavirus so things take long usually even if it's the fast track thing. I bet when you're a big corporate you got some previlege

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



eyeliner said:


> They did it via Zoom. Kek.


Lol


----------



## noctis90210 (Oct 2, 2020)

Carefull jig resellers and jig makers. Do nintendo consider it a piracy tool? XD


----------



## HideoKojima (Oct 2, 2020)

noctis90210 said:


> Carefull jig resellers and jig makers. Do nintendo consider it a piracy tool? XD


Better not get jiggy with it (ninty)


----------



## moto4mods (Oct 2, 2020)

StrayGuitarist said:


> I don't plan on modding my Switch until its online stuff is discontinued and I don't have to even think about bans anymore.. But I'm still kinda torn on where I stand here. On one hand, the device does enable piracy, yet on the other, it should be the consumer's decision on whether or not they want to modify their console. And on one hand, it goes against Nintendo's terms and conditions you agree to upon using their hardware, but on the other, those terms and conditions are kind of anti-consumer for enforcing a thing like this.
> 
> It's just another situation where there is no definitive right and wrong, only a spectrum of subjectivity and opinions. And it's really hard to quantify where I am on that spectrum.


I don't see how SXOS would be any different from REBUG IF it came with webman or multi man. Essentially the same except not prebundled with CFW. Still a tool that enables piracy. Kinda like a screwdriver in your toolbox, its not a box for driving screws, BUT that box DOES enable driving screws. How many people use the tools included? Why is it a software anti-piracy, but SOLDERING to basically Nintendo's (cause you barely own the damn thing) property, is aces in their book. 

If you look at legal action taken, Nintendo encourages hardmods for the switch that may render your hardware useless. Outside of the nvidia chip hack in the very beginning, which Nintendo just " updated " against, not a word about (no disrespect to TX) potentially harmful intrusive and not trustable not official OEM or licensed hardware, installed via a method unlike anything Nintendo themselves would do.

And what of the software which (assuming your patched) can't be installed without a hardware mod they have yet to take action against?

Kinda like Nintendo is giving us piracy guns and asking us not to buy the bullets from $CONSOLEiso.site or similar. At the very least, they see there's a piracy gun slinger, and they're rounding up only the street dealers of the bullets, not caring about the gunsmith.

If this were ammunition or firearms, it would be the gun and bullet, not one or the other. How should I see THIS scenario any differently?


----------



## TheMadHatter (Oct 2, 2020)

moto4mods said:


> I don't see how SXOS would be any different from REBUG IF it came with webman or multi man. Essentially the same except not prebundled with CFW. Still a tool that enables piracy. Kinda like a screwdriver in your toolbox, its not a box for driving screws, BUT that box DOES enable driving screws. How many people use the tools included? Why is it a software anti-piracy, but SOLDERING to basically Nintendo's (cause you barely own the damn thing) property, is aces in their book.
> 
> If you look at legal action taken, Nintendo encourages hardmods for the switch that may render your hardware useless. Outside of the nvidia chip hack in the very beginning, which Nintendo just " updated " against, not a word about (no disrespect to TX) potentially harmful intrusive and not trustable not official OEM or licensed hardware, installed via a method unlike anything Nintendo themselves would do.
> 
> ...



You can youtube a video how to solder it on your TV so you get the perfect screen resolution while using handheld (yup it's impossible since it's soldered to your tv) but because you might be able to pirate something they go all haywire. 50% of the users might pirate stuff so yes that's a problem (but then again, if your friend pirates a game and tells you about it and you buy, tell another friend and he/she buys it as well instead of nobody buying it isn't that a win? But still I'm against piracy in general). The other 50% of the user really want to homebrew, get the most out of their console and run fun things they made themselves and share that with friends.
So is piracy a problem? Sort of? It allows piracy but that's not what the tool is for.
Like you analogy you made yourself with the screwdriver, a baseball bat is used for baseball, or breaking someones legs, or breaking property. So since it it's multipurpose we should just ban it all together and stop all baseball because someone MIGHT use a bat for illegal purposes. kek.


----------



## Essasetic (Oct 2, 2020)

Thought that might happen. If you can't go after the manufacturer you have to go after the reseller.

This may hurt TX a bit as resellers will be more weary of selling their products because of this.


----------



## wiiando (Oct 2, 2020)

console said:


> What a awful news! Nintendo is worst ever. Double thumb down to Nintendo.
> 
> *modsnip*




Ye fuck you Nintendo for trying to stop piracy against their IP


----------



## Tumbleweed (Oct 2, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Man I love people whining that Nintendo is protecting their intellectual property x3



Man they are almost as funny as the guys cheering for Nintendo like yourself...Hypocrisy is the motto of GBATemp.


----------



## Teletron1 (Oct 2, 2020)

Shalashaska98 said:


> Isn't this so fast? Like usually lawsuits take ages...


Only if you feel like burning money in stall tactics UberChips is a little shop

but Nintendo has been trying to go after Team X but they remain anonymous 

Wasn’t the chip sold as Tool for repairs? Seems like a HUGE score for Big N and the Gaming market after all these years. I just want to know when people will sue for Digital Rights abuse


----------



## omegasoul6 (Oct 2, 2020)

This is so sad, let me play the world's smallest violin for them.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 2, 2020)

Tumbleweed said:


> Man they are almost as funny as the guys cheering for Nintendo like yourself...Hypocrisy is the motto of GBATemp.


You know GBAtemp isn't about piracy right? x3


----------



## Quarions (Oct 2, 2020)

linuxares said:


> You know GBAtemp isn't about piracy right? x3


You can't deny that 99% of people here are doing some kind of piracy.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 2, 2020)

Quarions said:


> You can't deny that 99% of people here are doing some kind of piracy.


I neither deny or confirm this statement ;P


----------



## dangopig (Oct 2, 2020)

Another month, another Nintendo lawsuit.

If I were Nintendo, armed with infinite money & wanting to protect my IP, I'd go after the chip makers and stop the problem at its source. It really baffles me why they don't do that


----------



## TheMadHatter (Oct 2, 2020)

Quarions said:


> You can't deny that 99% of people here are doing some kind of piracy.



I can. This site is built for modders, by modders. What people do with the mods afterwards is up to them. This site is for anything but piracy, it's for homebrew, emulation and modification. The fact that people use things for piracy is like saying the internet is used for piracy or saying the dark web is just pure evil.

Of course there are members (mostly those that post once with a question) that are active in piracy activities but most of us aren't. And we will stick to that story!


----------



## HideoKojima (Oct 2, 2020)

Tumbleweed said:


> Man they are almost as funny as the guys cheering for Nintendo like yourself...Hypocrisy is the motto of GBATemp.


Sorry dude I'll have to ban you for this comment.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 2, 2020)

dangopig said:


> Another month, another Nintendo lawsuit.
> 
> If I were Nintendo, armed with infinite money & wanting to protect my IP, I'd go after the chip makers and stop the problem at its source. It really baffles me why they don't do that


The issue is China probably. They don't really care if their citizens are doing crimes against a Japanese company.


----------



## smf (Oct 2, 2020)

TheMadHatter said:


> I can. This site is built for modders, by modders.



It was built as a rom site


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 2, 2020)

smf said:


> It was built as a rom site



Except it isn't one anymore. That was in the mid-early 2000's.


----------



## MaxToTheMax (Oct 2, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> Why dont they attack sx os company instead of resellers? Or do they use VPN hehe


When you find out who is in TX and where they live, tell Ninty and Microsoft. They will be happy to know lol.

It isn't easy to find these people. I am sure Ninty has tried, though.

EDIT: Oh shit, he did it.


----------



## TheMadHatter (Oct 2, 2020)

smf said:


> It was built as a rom site


ROMs aren't piracy by default, a lot of licenses have expired. Also the site evolved into something different.


----------



## MaxToTheMax (Oct 2, 2020)

smf said:


> It was built as a rom site



Don't you love Newbies who don't read the Wiki? lol



TheMadHatter said:


> ROMs aren't piracy by default, a lot of licenses have expired. Also the site evolved into something different.



Nintendo and the Courts happily disagree with you. I agree that the site has evolved, but you can't deign its origins


----------



## Homlet (Oct 2, 2020)

TheMadHatter said:


> I can. This site is built for modders, by modders. What people do with the mods afterwards is up to them. This site is for anything but piracy, it's for homebrew, emulation and modification. The fact that people use things for piracy is like saying the internet is used for piracy or saying the dark web is just pure evil.
> 
> Of course there are members (mostly those that post once with a question) that are active in piracy activities but most of us aren't. And we will stick to that story!


Emulation is piracy.


----------



## TheMadHatter (Oct 2, 2020)

Homlet said:


> Emulation is piracy.


It is not if the licenses have expired. Please read copyright law for all countries affiliated with the proprietary devices and software. Thank you!


----------



## Homlet (Oct 2, 2020)

TheMadHatter said:


> It is not if the licenses have expired. Please read copyright law for all countries affiliated with the proprietary devices and software. Thank you!


Name one game worth playing that you can legally download and play on an emulator. As a matter of fact, show me the games you emulate

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Lol nevermind, found what games you were referring to. I'm sure those 3DS games have had their license "expire"



TheMadHatter said:


> I want to start emulating my old games for the PSP, DS and 3DS so I got PPSSPP, MelonDS and Citra but I need some help.
> 
> How do I actually build the right structure for each game and how do I play games that had DLC/Updates, I have the updates and DLC but they need to be installed some way so I'm pretty lost! I could use some help.
> 
> SX Core with OFW 10.1.0 CFW 3.0.5


----------



## MaxToTheMax (Oct 2, 2020)

Homlet said:


> Emulation is piracy.


SXOS isn't even just about emulation or piracy, it contains illegal and dangerous code. That is like.... Double bad!!!

Also, I want to hear your opinion on making your own rom dumps. It isn't often that I get to ask this question


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Oct 2, 2020)

linuxares said:


> The issue is China probably. They don't really care if their citizens are doing crimes against a Japanese company.


I think the TX being Chinese meme is funny but is there any actual evidence that they are Chinese other than some of their hardware guys being in Shenzhen (where else would hardware people be?) and maybe some broken English? I know a few of the TX software devs and none of them are Chinese, I don't believe the person in charge is Chinese either if he is who I think he is.


----------



## TheMadHatter (Oct 2, 2020)

Homlet said:


> Name one game worth playing that you can legally download and play on an emulator. As a matter of fact, show me the games you emulate
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Lol nevermind, found what games you were referring to. I'm sure those 3DS games have had their license "expire"



Haha yep that's the ones


----------



## Homlet (Oct 2, 2020)

TheMadHatter said:


> Haha yep that's the ones


It's funny you'd pretend you're above piracy and shit on  people only posting once to ask question when doing that exact thing, while being a shameless little pirate yourself. Why post at all? Is it to get meaningless likes on an irrelevant forum?


----------



## linuxares (Oct 2, 2020)

CompSciOrBust said:


> I think the TX being Chinese meme is funny but is there any actual evidence that they are Chinese other than some of their hardware guys being in Shenzhen (where else would hardware people be?) and maybe some broken English? I know a few of the TX software devs and none of them are Chinese, I don't believe the person in charge is Chinese either if he is who I think he is.


No the "owner" is American if I remember correct. There is a rumor the factory is in Taiwan, probably not. But Aliexpress all ships from China so it kind of leans that it's from China. Probably being made somewhere in Shenzen.


----------



## raxadian (Oct 2, 2020)

I can't fault Nintendo for protecting their IP and sales.  That being said I have an old hackable Switch... that I haven't hacked yet despite never using it online.


----------



## Chains (Oct 2, 2020)

Absolute fucking cringe.These pirate groups can't pay 2 mills. The court decision would be appealed & the fine will get dropped down to an actual payable amount, that wont even cover Nintendo's lawsuit cause they're suing literal wage slaves.


----------



## YuseiFD (Oct 2, 2020)

ZeroFX said:


> like taking down poor resellers will do something against a chip thats all over ebay and etc.


I hate nintendo with every ounce of my body, but legally those resellers are modifying proprietary hardware, which falls under the copyright infringement act, they get a c&d, when they refuse, court, nintendo went correct, although i hate the fact that they still own your console after buying it, it should be my choice to hack my console, as far as i can say about the matter, is that it's a knife situation, you either kill or butter up with it, nintendo shouldn't get involved in this, but it'll be dead soon now that bethesda is microsoft's lil bish


----------



## realtimesave (Oct 2, 2020)

Fortunately it wasn't me pulled into this.  It would definitely been tempting to make easy moneys.  Right now, I have 2 chips seized by US customs.  When that letter comes in the mail, it's going straight into the trash though.


----------



## Tavisco (Oct 2, 2020)

Oof, that's a lot of money ​


----------



## digipimp75 (Oct 2, 2020)

Great.  Hey Nintendo, why not put that money towards a proper remaster of Mario 3D games instead of that lazy bullshit you released?


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Oct 2, 2020)

I'm noticing a lot of people saying that's a lot of money. That's true but if you read the Torrent Freak article that this information came from it says people who get in to this kind of trouble often don't pay the full amount.



> It is not uncommon for settlements to be higher on paper than they are in reality. We can’t say whether that’s the case here, but considering the scale of the award, it’s certainly possible.



https://torrentfreak.com/nintendo-wins-2-million-judgment-against-switch-piracy-hack-store-200930/


----------



## gregory-samba (Oct 2, 2020)

YuseiFD said:


> I hate nintendo with every ounce of my body, but legally those resellers are modifying proprietary hardware, which falls under the copyright infringement act, they get a c&d, when they refuse, court, nintendo went correct, although i hate the fact that they still own your console after buying it, it should be my choice to hack my console, as far as i can say about the matter, is that it's a knife situation, you either kill or butter up with it, nintendo shouldn't get involved in this, but it'll be dead soon now that bethesda is microsoft's lil bish



Question. Do you own any Nintendo products?


----------



## g00s3y (Oct 2, 2020)

"BuT it WAs UseD foR HoMeBReW PuRpoSeS"


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 2, 2020)

People spending 300 dollars for a console = okay
People spending an additional 50 dollars for a game = too much lol

So what do they do? Spend money for SXOS devices, yeah that's obviously better x3


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 2, 2020)

does that mean no one is going to hack *Super Nintendo Switch *coming in 2021?


----------



## Urcent_flame (Oct 2, 2020)

I mean... you can always buy SX OS on the Alibaba website. Since it base in china


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 2, 2020)

Homlet said:


> Emulation is piracy.



Ha ha ha ha ha! This has to be a joke


----------



## Rail Fighter (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## YuseiFD (Oct 2, 2020)

S


gregory-samba said:


> Question. Do you own any Nintendo products?


Switch, 3ds and wii u, brother.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 2, 2020)

Here's the thing, I feel no remorse for older games being pirated, esp. if Nintendo does a dick move and shuts down something like the Wii Shopping Channel (really, Nintendo?). Newer games still in production, I get legit via eShop and the like. Frankly, Nintendo kind of deserves their games being pirated if they cut off people from getting them via legit means.


----------



## gundamu (Oct 2, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Here's the thing, I feel no remorse for older games being pirated, esp. if Nintendo does a dick move and shuts down something like the Wii Shopping Channel (really, Nintendo?). Newer games still in production, I get legit via eShop and the like. Frankly, Nintendo kind of deserves their games being pirated if they cut off people from getting them via legit means.



you're not gonna want to pay full price for games that low quality, i almost bought let's go pikachu. but sxos saved me money, it was so bad i didn't even finished. dodged the bullet there..

nintendo and sony have been doing this for years, trying to go after piracy lol. i remember they used to go after emulator  devs and took massive L when judges sided with devs


----------



## gregory-samba (Oct 2, 2020)

YuseiFD said:


> S
> 
> Switch, 3ds and wii u, brother.



That's odd, to hate a company so much you purchase a bunch of their expensive products to use.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> Here's the thing, I feel no remorse for older games being pirated, esp. if Nintendo does a dick move and shuts down something like the Wii Shopping Channel (really, Nintendo?). Newer games still in production, I get legit via eShop and the like. Frankly, Nintendo kind of deserves their games being pirated if they cut off people from getting them via legit means.



That depends on your definition of "old". Some find that games released last month are "old". There's really no difference between pirating something that was release 2 years ago, 8 years ago or 30 years ago. If you're using copyrighted ROMS with an emulator you're no better than someone who pirates tons of Switch games. You don't own the rights to them so you're a pirate. At least don't be a pussy and man up to your actions as no one of importance is going to buy your bullshit.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 2, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> That's odd, to hate a company so much you purchase a bunch of their expensive products to use.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Yeah, so fucking what? Old as in, Wii Shop, VC, things one can't buy anymore.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Oct 2, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> What does SXOS offer at this point, really, aside from being a better option for the Switch Lite when it comes to homebrew, from what little snippets here and there about their progress on the Mariko chip I happened to have read about? If I really needed the d-pad the Switch Lite has on offer, I'd use the HORI Split Pad Pros (which are rad as hell) on my one my hacked Switch!
> 
> I would consider Atmosphere easier to use for the most part nowadays, even if having to jig the console is an inconvenience I'd love to eventually have to not be a thing.


Drag and drop ROMs and external HDD support.

My two favourite features. Both exclusive to TXOS


----------



## dangopig (Oct 2, 2020)

linuxares said:


> The issue is China probably. They don't really care if their citizens are doing crimes against a Japanese company.



Good point, though Nintendo has more than enough money to pay off the government, make them hand over the creators and voila!


----------



## vinhdt (Oct 2, 2020)

Is it our fault that their device is exploitable? They should have hire better people to secure their devices. They can't sue someone else because their product is insecure. It's the company fault, not the consumer or resellers.


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Oct 2, 2020)

r0achtheunsavory said:


> The average leftist GBATemp user doesn't comprehend intellectual property rights requires either a tyrannical global government micromanging everyone as slaves (aka New World Order), or becoming an autonomous hermit kingdom like North Korea with armies of lawyers micromanaging IP internally.  In either scenario you're going to be living in tyranny as a micromanaged slave.


Yup copyright is mostly based in the illusion of scarcity and enforcing it indeed results in micromanage slave/tiranny.
How dare they decide what we should do to our own stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Oct 2, 2020)

Good on Nintendo for protecting their property, but 2 million?


----------



## Raibakuoh (Oct 2, 2020)

How is mod your console different to put it a sticker on it?, Is yours, you could be able to break it, hack it or use it as pillow if you want.
I'll understand they ban you from their online and it's ok, but that much hate on a reseller? Why they don't go for the big fish or do a better hardware? Xbox and last PS4firmware are still secure to this day.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Oct 2, 2020)

Maybe they can use that 2 million to fix those faulty joycons of theirs.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 2, 2020)

i have a confession to make, although i own every Nintendo Console since Release, even owning multiple of the same, i will never justify purchasing Wii U Game Ports on Nintendo switch, the console is great but for the past 3 years all they gave us is Wii U ports and shovelware games from iphone

3DS concept was great, i wish we had a successor with a Nvidia chip.

now that they have combined the portable and home R&D departments, we never going to get innovative things like the 3D screen 3DS, that was their highlight for the portable device evolution

and Wii u was an incredible Console it was a Wii HD console but sadly without any 3rd party game support, imagine if we got a wii U evolution device that was a single device whcih streamed your game to TV wirelessly by its dock an you still had 2 screens or even a 3d screen, i am not sure why go backwards and release super game boy advance [nintendo Switch] that plays xbox 360 games quality....

nintendo switch is basically an iPad mini with detachable controllers and nintendo exclusive games


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 2, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> That's odd, to hate a company so much you purchase a bunch of their expensive products to use.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Probably bought them second hand so nintendo doesn't get jack shit from him i do it all the time for nintendo shit as i despise them for other reasons much like apple


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 2, 2020)

chrisrlink said:


> Probably bought them second hand so nintendo doesn't get jack shit from him i do it all the time for nintendo shit as i despise them for other reasons much like apple


oh ho ho they are well on their way to becoming the next apple!


----------



## Homlet (Oct 2, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha! This has to be a joke


Nintendo has a page on its own website stating that downloading roms, even if you own them, even you just only keep them for 24hours, is infringing their copyright.


----------



## sudeki300 (Oct 2, 2020)

nintendo should spend more time/money sorting out their joycon drift issue instead of this.


----------



## Legendaykai (Oct 2, 2020)

Bravo Nintendo the sooner Team Xecuter are taken down the better.


----------



## sudeki300 (Oct 2, 2020)

Legendaykai said:


> Bravo Nintendo the sooner Team Xecuter are taken down the better.


why


----------



## Legendaykai (Oct 2, 2020)

enabeling piracy when the console isn't even dead like the 3ds hackers are too impatiant the 3ds i can understand and aswell as the wii u  but doing something like this on a console that is stll going to get revisions up the ass and the games are not that expensive  so instead of paying to enable piracy using their code with a third party accessory maybe buy the games to support the developers and not be cheap?


----------



## sudeki300 (Oct 2, 2020)

Legendaykai said:


> enabeling piracy when the console isn't even dead like the 3ds hackers are too impatiant the 3ds i can understand and aswell as the wii u  but doing something like this on a console that is stll going to get revisions up the ass and the games are not that expensive  so instead of paying to enable piracy using their code with a third party accessory maybe buy the games to support the developers and not be cheap?


sells more units for nintendo if it can be hacked, dark alex didnt kill the psp, 360 dvd drive firmware hacked early in its lifetime didnt kill that either. plus % of hacked units compared to unhacked is miniscule, alot of people have two switches, one for online another for CFW so they still support the devs. maybe if there were more decent titles and not so much shovelware / phone games it might be different.


----------



## Meatloaf916 (Oct 2, 2020)

Legendaykai said:


> enabeling piracy when the console isn't even dead like the 3ds hackers are too impatiant the 3ds i can understand and aswell as the wii u  but doing something like this on a console that is stll going to get revisions up the ass and the games are not that expensive  so instead of paying to enable piracy using their code with a third party accessory maybe buy the games to support the developers and not be cheap?


It's not illegal eveywhere, china has no ip laws. so copyright means nothing over there, piracy will always be a thing.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Oct 2, 2020)

Legendaykai said:


> enabeling piracy when the console isn't even dead like the 3ds hackers are too impatiant the 3ds i can understand and aswell as the wii u  but doing something like this on a console that is stll going to get revisions up the ass and the games are not that expensive  so instead of paying to enable piracy using their code with a third party accessory maybe buy the games to support the developers and not be cheap?



Atmosphere also enables piracy.


----------



## nWo (Oct 2, 2020)

Damn. That's a dope wipe of cash.


----------



## graeme122 (Oct 2, 2020)

Gotta love Nintendo, recent leaks show Nintendo is advocating for emulators and have a program to convert the original .RDA files to the pirate format, .FDS

But remember Nintendo's stance on emulation. https://www.nintendo.com/corp/legal.jsp

Why the fuck are they converting original files to a pirated format.


----------



## smf (Oct 2, 2020)

Homlet said:


> Nintendo has a page on its own website stating that downloading roms, even if you own them, even you just only keep them for 24hours, is infringing their copyright.



Yes. That is entirely true. Many countries don't allow backups, America's fair use exemption doesn't allow you to download someone elses backup you have to make your own.



Meatloaf916 said:


> It's not illegal eveywhere, china has no ip laws. so copyright means nothing over there, piracy will always be a thing.



China does have IP laws, how effectively they enforce them is a different matter.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intellectual_property_in_China#Copyright_law



MaxToTheMax said:


> Don't you love Newbies who don't read the Wiki? lol



Well it was a long time ago and the only thing that remains from those days is the name

https://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/GBAtemp.net#Early_years

But there is a lingering smell in the air that has never gone away.


----------



## Ibcap (Oct 2, 2020)

https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/two-members-notorious-videogame-piracy-group-team-xecuter-custody
Rip TX


----------



## smf (Oct 2, 2020)

Ibcap said:


> https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/two-members-notorious-videogame-piracy-group-team-xecuter-custody
> Rip TX



wow, I wonder how they got them.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 2, 2020)

smf said:


> wow, I wonder how they got them.


Dude... it takes no one with out a brain to just check the DNS records x3
It's been known for A WHILE who the people behind TX been. Even if they've denied it


----------



## r0achtheunsavory (Oct 2, 2020)

I like how they pretend a mod chip company is "a criminal enterprise".  How many mod chip companies have already existed in the past that nobody gave a damn about?  Dozens?  What the hell law is even being broken by creating a daughterboard add-on?  It would only be a problem if TX was actually advertising the product for piracy when it can be used for many things in practice.


----------



## XDel (Oct 2, 2020)

The side of neo capitalism that I hate


----------



## WhiteArmor (Oct 2, 2020)

@Modzvilleusa


----------



## Something whatever (Oct 2, 2020)

Big fuck you from Nintendo....scummy as hell


----------



## smf (Oct 2, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Dude... it takes no one with out a brain to just check the DNS records x3



I just did a lookup of team-xecutor.com and didn't spot anything, am I looking at the wrong url? Or has it updated?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheMadHatter said:


> It is not if the licenses have expired. Please read copyright law for all countries affiliated with the proprietary devices and software. Thank you!



What copyright do you think has expired?


----------



## linuxares (Oct 2, 2020)

smf said:


> I just did a lookup of team-xecutor.com and didn't spot anything, am I looking at the wrong url? Or has it updated?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Totally wrong URL. Maxconsole's IP is what you want.


----------



## YuseiFD (Oct 2, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> That's odd, to hate a company so much you purchase a bunch of their expensive products to use.



I own them because they had awesome exclusives, well switch got a few first party nice games, i hate the company, not the product. Also all second hand 30% off their original price hehe


----------



## smf (Oct 2, 2020)

Chrisssj2 said:


> Yup copyright is mostly based in the illusion of scarcity and enforcing it indeed results in micromanage slave/tiranny.
> How dare they decide what we should do to our own stuff.



There are laws over what plants you're allowed to grow, why do you think there wouldn't be laws that prevent you from doing something that would allow you to break copyright law?

copyright is based on it costing more money to create a work in the first place than it does to duplicate it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



linuxares said:


> Totally wrong URL. Maxconsole's IP is what you want.



How does that prove a link from team xecutor to garyopa?


----------



## linuxares (Oct 2, 2020)

smf said:


> There are laws over what plants you're allowed to grow, why do you think there wouldn't be laws that prevent you from doing something that would allow you to break copyright law?
> 
> copyright is based on it costing more money to create a work in the first place than it does to duplicate it.
> 
> ...


Well the document that he gotten arrested is proving enough, but else they made a lot of mistakes on hiding the identity who they were.


----------



## smf (Oct 2, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Well the document that he gotten arrested is proving enough, but else they made a lot of mistakes on hiding the identity who they were.



To get a warrant for his arrest they would need some evidence. I wondered what that evidence was, obviously they made some mistakes. That is how all criminals are identified.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 2, 2020)

smf said:


> To get a warrant for his arrest they would need some evidence. I wondered what that evidence was, obviously they made some mistakes. That is how all criminals are identified.


Well... 01media made a mistake posting OPA as a business partner. So it wasn't very hard to track down that for anyone with google. They were an official Team Xecuter partner.


----------



## smf (Oct 2, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Well... 01media made a mistake posting OPA as a business partner. So it wasn't very hard to track down that for anyone with google. They were an official Team Xecuter partner.



Still only one person though. I imagine they'll have had to do better than that. Maybe even pose as a partner.


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Oct 2, 2020)

smf said:


> There are laws over what plants you're allowed to grow, why do you think there wouldn't be laws that prevent you from doing something that would allow you to break copyright law?
> 
> copyright is based on it costing more money to create a work in the first place than it does to duplicate it.
> 
> ...



Those laws are fucking insane too.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 2, 2020)

Homlet said:


> Nintendo has a page on its own website stating that downloading roms, even if you own them, even you just only keep them for 24hours, is infringing their copyright.



Emulators aren't piracy. Also Nintendo uses emulators on the VC, NSO, etc, so do you think I give two damns about what Nintendo says?  Don't care about Nintendo's scare tactics.


----------



## Homlet (Oct 2, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Emulators aren't piracy. Also Nintendo uses emulators on the VC, NSO, etc, so do you think I give two damns about what Nintendo says?  Don't care about Nintendo's scare tactics.


Emulation technology isn't piracy. Getting the roms you emulate is piracy, but I bet they all are your own dumps of games you own amirite?


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 2, 2020)

Homlet said:


> Emulation technology isn't piracy. Getting the roms you emulate is piracy, but I bet they all are your own dumps of games you own amirite?



You think I give a shit about that? I'm sorry, but I don't use the internet to get moral lectures from people I don't know. Try again. Who are you to tell me what we can or can't do? That's not against TOS on this site, so spare me with such nonsense.

I'm sorry that my using emulators and ROMs offends you, that's not my problem though, so deal with it.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 2, 2020)

Lol at the justice warriors with their "but its their right to protect their IP"

You think I'm supposed to feel bad for a fucking company that makes millions by the day?
And not only that, am I supposed to feel bad for a company that will keep profiting of the same fucking shit they did back in the 80s for more than a 100 years? Because that's how the idiotic copyright law works, nothing goes public domain until at least 100 years (until the creator's death + 70 years).

Yeah no thanks. I don't and won't feel the slightest hint of remorse for Nintendo and their "property", much less by how they treat their fanbase as a whole with fanprojects and romhacks. 

Their fucking draconian way of acting during these last years has pushed me to stop supporting them altogether ever since before the WiiU's release, I won't buy their shit and they won't get a penny from me anymore.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 2, 2020)

Lol at the people who think the NSO is "a good deal" compared to the VC. That's a joke, right? I'd rather pay for VC games on a per game basis than a glorified POS rental  service that will shut down someday. Also 80 games over the course of three years? Wow, that's impressive   Sorry, Nintendo, sticking to ROMs and emulators until you get your crap together.


----------



## Homlet (Oct 2, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> You think I give a shit about that? I'm sorry, but I don't use the internet to get moral lectures from people I don't know. Try again. Who are you to tell me what we can or can't do? That's not against TOS on this site, so spare me with such nonsense.
> 
> I'm sorry that my using emulators and ROMs offends you, that's not my problem though, so deal with it.


Ye ok you're pirating games, everyone using CFW is in some capacity. I don't care, just don't pretend you're not pirating games while admitting on this very website that you are.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 2, 2020)

Homlet said:


> Ye ok you're pirating games, everyone using CFW is in some capacity. I don't care, just don't pretend you're not pirating games while admitting on this very website that you are.



That's not my problem. You're more than welcome to block me on the site, I couldn't give a damn about SXOS.


----------



## MadonnaProject (Oct 2, 2020)

Oh yeah sod all the rapists and murderers. Let's go agianst modchip resellers so the squinty eyed multi-millionaires at Nintendo can be appeased.


----------



## Meatloaf916 (Oct 3, 2020)

smf said:


> Yes. That is entirely true. Many countries don't allow backups, America's fair use exemption doesn't allow you to download someone elses backup you have to make your own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


an unenforced law. they resell everything in china and theyd never let a japanese or american company stop them unless they made a new entity in china and gave the government 50 percent of their business. it's called a grey area. I live in china and you can just go on tao bao. their ip and copy right laws are a joke because it's common place to pirate there.  They'd be locking everyone up for their fake nikes and american movies.China only cares about chinese companies like tencent. And until consoles become more popular in china they won't care.


----------



## Homlet (Oct 3, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> That's not my problem. You're more than welcome to block me on the site, I couldn't give a damn about SXOS.


Then why did you say emulation was not piracy ? Also I don't give a shit about TX either, never used any of their software


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 3, 2020)

Homlet said:


> Then why did you say emulation was not piracy ? Also I don't give a shit about TX either, never used any of their software



Sony v. Connectix and Sony v. Bleem! say hi, emulators aren't illegal, look it up

Nintendo also isn't the law of the land.


----------



## Homlet (Oct 3, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Sony v. Connectix and Sony v. Bleem! say hi, emulators aren't illegal, look it up
> 
> Nintendo also isn't the law of the land.


As stated previously, emulators aren't illegal, but emulation is for 99% of people emulating games, since they're illegally downloading copyrighted content distributed by someone who doesn't own the rights to that content. Your post history shows that you're pirating games as recent as 3DS to emulate them. This is very much illegal. Saying emulation isn't illegal is semantics, for all intents and purposes it is.


----------



## matias3ds (Oct 3, 2020)

Its Great news with these 2 millions they Will be able to makw more ports


----------



## r0achtheunsavory (Oct 3, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Well the document that he gotten arrested is proving enough, but else they made a lot of mistakes on hiding the identity who they were.



There's no reason for a mod chip company to even hide their identity.  In a legit, non-crooked court, the case would be thrown out UNLESS they made the mistake of advertising the chip specifically for piracy.  The Nintendo cases all assume the defendant will cave in and not even go to court.


----------



## smf (Oct 3, 2020)

Meatloaf916 said:


> their ip and copy right laws are a joke because it's common place to pirate there.



One could say that american murder laws are a joke too because there are so many unsolved murders.


----------



## Meatloaf916 (Oct 3, 2020)

smf said:


> One could say that american murder laws are a joke too because there are so many unsolved murders.



I mean that’s a bit of a stretch. China literally doesn’t care about non-Chinese companies. And on a moral scale and even a legal scale murder is way worse.


----------



## smf (Oct 3, 2020)

Chrisssj2 said:


> Those laws are fucking insane too.



Maybe, maybe not. Drugs do cause a problem to society though, so it's kinda like having speed limits on roads. Who are they to tell you that going 50mph is fine but 100mph isn't??



the_randomizer said:


> You think I give a shit about that? I'm sorry, but I don't use the internet to get moral lectures from people I don't know. Try again. Who are you to tell me what we can or can't do? That's not against TOS on this site, so spare me with such nonsense.
> I'm sorry that my using emulators and ROMs offends you, that's not my problem though, so deal with it.



You sound like you care very much what people think.

But we don't have to pretend laws don't exist just because you want to break them, but can't cope with the idea of breaking a law.



the_randomizer said:


> Sony v. Connectix and Sony v. Bleem! say hi, emulators aren't illegal, look it up



PS1 used CD's that could be read by the machine running those emulators and the games aren't encrypted so there aren't any DMCA issues. It's a very unique situation. I don't see how you can emulate a switch without breaking a law or two though.


----------



## smf (Oct 3, 2020)

Meatloaf916 said:


> I mean that’s a bit of a stretch. China literally doesn’t care about non-Chinese companies. And on a moral scale and even a legal scale murder is way worse.



America only seems to care when white people are murdered, especially if they can find a black person to blame it on. The law is supposed to protect everyone equally, but of course it doesn't. I doubt american law enforcement would pay much attention to something that the chinese government were unhappy about, especially with Donald Trump in charge.



Homlet said:


> You said emulation was not piracy. It is.



It isn't always piracy, if you avoid dmca and copyright pitfalls then it can be fine (depending on the country).

However in the vast majority of cases it is piracy & anyone saying that emulation can never be piracy is delusional.


----------



## Homlet (Oct 3, 2020)

smf said:


> America only seems to care when white people are murdered, especially if they can find a black person to blame it on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Name one game worth playing that wouldn't be piracy if you downloaded it to emulate it.


----------



## Meatloaf916 (Oct 3, 2020)

smf said:


> America only seems to care when white people are murdered, especially if they can say a black person did it.



Yea that’s true, having lived in both countries I’d say both have their pros and cons. China is very safe and people are generally very nice. They say there’s no freedom of speech against the government but for me I don’t even know the politicians names and I don’t understand what they say on the news in China. So I don’t get bothered much by it lol. But yea we have a lot of violence, drugs and theft compared to China.


----------



## smf (Oct 3, 2020)

Homlet said:


> Name one game worth playing that wouldn't be piracy if you downloaded it to emulate it.



If you're in a country that signed up to the berne convention then there are no computer games that have come out of copyright (at a minimum it's 50 years since the authors death).

Emulating doesn't require you to download though, as you can dump your own rom chips etc. Although it's rather safe to assume that the vast majority of people don't do that.


----------



## Meatloaf916 (Oct 3, 2020)

smf said:


> America only seems to care when white people are murdered, especially if they can find a black person to blame it on. The law is supposed to protect everyone equally, but of course it doesn't. I doubt american law enforcement would pay much attention to something that the chinese government were unhappy about, especially with Donald Trump in charge.
> 
> Yea the two countries are definitely messing with each other a lot right now. I’m just hoping for an open source developer to eventually make it possible to inject payloads with an sx lite installed. I like my lite more than my regular switch lol. Someone will see it as a challenge and want to do it. The challenge is what makes this stuff fun to do.



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Lol Idk what happened with this quote format lol. Whoops.


----------



## smf (Oct 3, 2020)

Meatloaf916 said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> 
> Lol Idk what happened with this quote format lol. Whoops.



Looks like you deleted the closing /QUOTE in square brackets, or at least inserted/deleted a character out of it.

You should be able to edit it the post and fix it.


----------



## Meatloaf916 (Oct 3, 2020)

Meatloaf916 said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> 
> Lol Idk what happened with this quote format lol. Whoops.





smf said:


> Looks like you deleted the closing /QUOTE in square brackets.


 
Yea cuz it thought it wanted me to quote two things so I deleted a little too much. I just think it’s funny that the tx guys got caught in like 5 months. Like cmon you couldn’t hide or something?


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 3, 2020)

Will this mean that SXOS and/or V2 hard mod won't appear in the light of the day? Will they be moving towards the dark web? I hope not. Geezus.


----------



## smf (Oct 3, 2020)

r0achtheunsavory said:


> Nice try, lying SJWs.  The black on white crime rate is horrifically higher than vice versa.



Those statistics are based on who they prosecute for a crime.

If they overlook white people when a black man is killed then that is exactly what the statistics would look like.

What do you think it was supposed to prove?


----------



## MadonnaProject (Oct 3, 2020)

smf said:


> Those statistics are based on who they prosecute for a crime.
> 
> If they overlook white people when a black man is killed then that is exactly what the statistics would look like.
> 
> What do you think it was supposed to prove?



At least he provided statistics. What you offered is not even conjecture, its opinion.

Look at London for example. When you go out, and someone comes up to you to say "do you want coke" its not malaysians. Majority of stabbings, not the chinese. Majority of other similar crimes, well its not the indian kids doing it. Not for the most part.

If you're going to have a fair discussion, be fair.


----------



## r0achtheunsavory (Oct 3, 2020)

smf said:


> Those statistics are based on who they prosecute for a crime.
> 
> If they overlook white people when a black man is killed then that is exactly what the statistics would look like.



You have to be the most delusional or #1 biggest liar on the planet trying to claim black on white crime is 12x higher than vice versa because "whites commit the same amount of violent crimes against blacks but they just aren't caught"  HAHAHAHA.  If my neighbor told me this I would move because I don't want to live near the criminally insane.

The system is biased AGAINST whites, not for them.  Any type of white crime is prosectued as a "hate crime", while probably over half of these black on white crimes are racial "hate crimes" but NEVER prosectued as such.  Hell, as a white person I've had black criminals attempt to rob me before not once, but twice (didn't succeed either time).

Black on white crime is probably the #1 problem in America.


----------



## sudeki300 (Oct 3, 2020)

hah look at the third guys name "gary *bowser*" nintendo caught a real life bowser villain


----------



## smf (Oct 3, 2020)

r0achtheunsavory said:


> You have to be the most delusional or #1 biggest liar on the planet trying to claim black on white crime is 12x higher than vice versa



I didn't, I said that american law enforcement doesn't care about it. Quit making strawmen.



r0achtheunsavory said:


> The system is biased AGAINST whites, not for them.



I'm pretty sure that isn't true.

https://repository.law.umich.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=2413&context=articles

"this paper provides robust evidence that black male federal arrestees ultimately face longer prison terms than whites arrested for the same offenses with the same prior records."



MadonnaProject said:


> At least he provided statistics. What you offered is not even conjecture, its opinion.



I'm not sure it would help if we both lied about statistics.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 3, 2020)

Homlet said:


> Who said anything about that you idiot? I emulate shit too, right now I'm playing DoDonPaichi.
> You said emulation was not piracy. It is. Just own up to your mistake and admit that, like every one here, you're a filthy pirate too.



Using insults, how mature of you. Get bent, take your ad hominem attacks and get stuffed.


----------



## sudeki300 (Oct 3, 2020)

funny how theres nothing about this on maxconsole


----------



## Meepers55 (Oct 3, 2020)

TheMadHatter said:


> That's only the case for pre-patched V1's, They went haywire because this chip (even though SX support sucks, and it makes a lot of homebrewing and mods break (atmo etc) or even brick (incognito on v2's)) allows any console to be hard modded without any jig requirement. Just click power and you're done.


Yes, but the person in question wasn't referring to the modchip or ipatched units. They specifically said that they were using a jig to go into RCM, which implies they were on a pre-patch Switch.  



Silent_Gunner said:


> Not a big fan of fucking over my hacked Switch, especially as the launch models skyrocket in scalping value on eBay!


There isn't any issue with using AutoRCM and it's far more convenient than having to use a jig. There's also the possibility that, depending on its build quality, long-term usage of a jig may damage your pins.


----------



## realtimesave (Oct 3, 2020)

Topic equates to bankruptcy.  Good thing it isn't jail time.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



sudeki300 said:


> funny how theres nothing about this on maxconsole



That's because the person that owns maxconsole is in jail and has no access to a computer.


----------



## Homlet (Oct 3, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Using insults, how mature of you. Get bent, take your ad hominem attacks and get stuffed.


N-no!!! You used mean words!! Take it back!!!
Yeah, I did get annoyed  atyou constantly saying that emulation was not pirating and that you were not a pirate, while pirating games. Own up to it fellow pirate.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 3, 2020)

Oh no, Nintendo's games are being pirated, they're going to go under


----------



## Homlet (Oct 3, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh no, Nintendo's games are being pirated, they're going to go under


Are we making shit up now? Just say you were wrong, no shame in that. We won't think less of you for that, it's not like you sound respectable to begin with.


----------



## Meatloaf916 (Oct 4, 2020)

Homlet said:


> Are we making shit up now? Just say you were wrong, no shame in that. We won't think less of you for that, it's not like you sound respectable to begin with.


it doesn't sound like you thought anything of him in the first place. it must be exhausting trying to tell everyone you are right when you are handling it wrong. people are taking this info in the weirdest ways.


----------



## keubibo (Oct 4, 2020)

Joycon driffting
Nintendo "I'm Sorry"


----------



## Dagosty (Oct 4, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 226802​
> Another day means another lawsuit, when it comes to Nintendo. A court dispute, originally filed in May, saw the company go after Uberchips, a reseller of Team Xecuter's, as Nintendo puts it, "piracy tools". Nintendo filed seeking damages against Uberchip's owner, Tom Dilts Jr., who proceeded to take his website down following the initial court dispute, though he maintained his own innocence. Prior to May, Dilts had been selling the SX OS dongle through Uberchips.com, which Nintendo states facilitated piracy, and now, both he and Nintendo have come to a conclusion in a new joint filing. A permanent injunction has been ruled, and a settlement of $2 million in damages must be paid to Nintendo. A stipulation of the ruling also permanently bans Dilts from ever reselling any Team Xecuter products, and if any leftover chips remained, they must be seized and destroyed.
> 
> 
> ...


Original Switch SX OS  owners already have thousands of games to play on theirs HDDs so why change it to another exploit? Just enjoy the tons of games you already have. New Switch is already launching next year so, whats the fuss about..


----------



## habla2k (Oct 4, 2020)

Dagosty said:


> New Switch is already launching next year so, whats the fuss about..


You seem to have inside views of nintendo? Please enlighten us. As far as i know there might only be another Revision that enables 4K output (not rendering), thats all. They won't release a completely new Switch which needs new games and so on. the Switch right now is only 3 years old. Far too early for something new.


----------



## Legendaykai (Oct 4, 2020)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> Atmosphere also enables piracy.


well once they are both gone then things will be better for developers (granted Nintendo need to bring the virtual console back & have themes aswell as a file management system like how the 3ds got one) That was really good I actualy play my 3ds alot more than my switch.


----------



## graeme122 (Oct 4, 2020)

Something interesting as @PPLToast pointed out, there is a document where Nintendo is advocating for emulators for testing lol. They even made a program to convert the original .RDA files to the pirate format, .FDS which is amazing lol. pic.twitter.com/mLgRDoJLDy— Forest of Illusion (@forestillusion) September 30, 2020


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 5, 2020)

Mafia is keeping their monopoly in check. Law is protecting the big guys as always i see....

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Ericzander said:


> Nintendo was in the right here.


I have irresistible desire to vomit every time i see "Nintendo was in the right here." comment.


----------



## Lodad (Oct 5, 2020)

Better take away all of our phones, computers, flash drives, and paperclips! They're dangerous "hacking tools" and Nintendo should definitely see them as a threat!


----------



## smf (Oct 6, 2020)

Lodad said:


> Better take away all of our phones, computers, flash drives, and paperclips! They're dangerous "hacking tools" and Nintendo should definitely see them as a threat!



Everything ever created can have legitimate and illegal uses, courts have to take all of the arguments and make a ruling. In the case of SX OS it's pretty clear what the intention behind the product was and the law does have provision to ban products with that intention.



MetoMeto said:


> Mafia is keeping their monopoly in check. Law is protecting the big guys as always i see....



Create something worth protecting and the law will protect you too..


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Oct 7, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> The profit margin for running mod chip stores probably won't cover the entire $2 million. It's probably more of a symbolic move to scare off anyone else who wants to start one. Running a modchip store in the USA is pretty dumb. Ever after the massive busts back in the Wii scene running a shop in the USA is just too risky.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Pretty sure it doesn't matter. It's licensed as an LLC, so the owner is probably protected from responsibility for the debt. Nintendo knows they're not getting the $2M. This is about sending a message and seizing the modchips. There's a reason a lot of sellers of this stuff are based in Chinese territories, or other Asian countries that don't care about copyright infringement. I feel bad for the business owner, but they should've seen this coming.

At least Nintendo doesn't appear to be going after Atmosphere and other CFW makers who don't charge for licenses or chips.


----------



## IGHOR (Oct 7, 2020)

So they finally got the money needed to fix a drifting Joy-Con issues right?


----------



## tofttwaswas (Oct 7, 2020)

Fuck Nintendo.


----------



## FocusedWiiWarrior (Oct 10, 2020)

Are they going to use all that money to fix the drifting joy cons or not?


----------

